# You'll "DIG" our Coffin Invitations!!



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Borrowed the basic idea from a blog entry (The Bloggess http://thebloggess.com/2012/08/probably-the-best-pr-team-ever/









































The outer crate is a paper box from Michaels, plus the little wooden coffins and skelly garland also from Michaels. The shovels came from a seller on ebay. Added moss and Dept 56 tombstones.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Love, love LOVE this! GREAT job!
(really like the burned edges of the paper - looks so antique-y! )


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

That is dang cool!! (and also, I love the bloggess  )


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

This is so cool!!! Great job!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That is an awesome invite...definitely would make me want to attend...awesome job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Fabulous invitation! thanks for sharing.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Love the invitation! Might have to do something like this next year.


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

Holy crap, what an awesome invite. Iiii am in love with this idea. What'd you use for the gravedirt?


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

lilybones said:


> Holy crap, what an awesome invite. Iiii am in love with this idea. What'd you use for the gravedirt?



Thanks for all the compliments. The invites were a HUGE hit. Now we have to throw a party that can live up to the invitations. The dirt is just regular top soil. One of those $.97 bags from Walmart.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks amazing!! Great job!


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Brilliant Idea! I love this!


----------



## PinkPamster (Mar 14, 2012)

These are terrific invitations! Thanks for sharing your creation. Please tell us how you made the shovels or where you bought them!


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

The shovels were purchased from ebay. Can't remember the price, but this is probably close: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Galvanized-Metal-Shovel-12pcs-Favors-Doll-House-Minatures-Holiday-Crafts-/221120918796?pt=US_Dolls_Bears_Toys&hash=item337bd5750c


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

This seems like it would be perfect if you have friends that do gardening - because then they could reuse the soil. I love it so much!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK, not to throw dirt on the topic but how does the dirt, coffin etc stay perfect looking until they get to dig and discover the invite? Nice job on the whole idea though.


----------



## JamesButabi (Aug 30, 2012)

I am super impressed! Great job


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

these would be awsome to have a person dress as a grim reaper walk up and hand delvier to each person .


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

what an amazing invite! 
I'd def. be saving the date after getting one of those.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

This is so freaking awesome! I would be so happy to get something like this in the mail.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK, not to throw dirt on the topic but how does the dirt, coffin etc stay perfect looking until they get to dig and discover the invite? Nice job on the whole idea though.


We hand delivered them and were careful to keep them right side up. People who weren't home had them placed on their porch.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

those are fantastic!  We are having a smaller party this year than the previous years so this would be perfect to hand out personally. I think I am going to make them this year for sure


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice! Perhaps an option for the "dirt" could be crushed chocolate cookies for those not wanting to use the dirt. 
I purchased those same coffins after Halloween one year for our Halloween party celebrating our 20th Anniversary. 
Handed them out as Thank You gifts. Inside was a skull key chain & an thank you charm on ribbon.







Used Dave Lowe's antiquing books method on them.


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Did you actually mail those? If so, what was the postage? They are awesome at any rate!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank You. No didn't mail them. They were thank you gifts for my guests. Originally wanted to use them as invites but didn't want to hand out to people who wouldn't show up. We hand deliver most of our invites, but they have always been card stock invitations that I've made. 
The insides were painted to match skull color.
Hope to get my hands on more small coffins cheap by the time our 25th Anniversary rolls around! Gonna be a LOT of Silver Decorations that year.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Edward said:


> Did you actually mail those? If so, what was the postage? They are awesome at any rate!!!


We hand delivered them since all invitees were local. They weighed about 5 pounds each.


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

so cool!!! love them.


----------

